# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Ogilby: A Free 17th Century Road Atlas Brush Set for Fantasy Maps (and bonus goodies)

## KMAlexander

So, here’s a different one—today I’m releasing Ogilby, my thirteenth and largest free brush set for Photoshop (and GIMP). With over 870 brushes, this set is extracted from one of the most unique historical atlas’ I’ve seen, John Ogilby's 1675 book “Britannia, Volume the First” (the full title goes on much longer, and I'll spare you.) It’s part travel guide and part road atlas, but unlike modern regional maps, Ogilby instead shows the journey from the traveler's perspective. It makes for really fascinating reading.  

As with all my brushes, these are distributed under a CC0 license, which means they’re free to use for personal or commercial work, no attribution required! Let me know what you think, and if you end up using Ogilby, I’d love to see what you made.  

*You can read more about Ogilby and download the set over on my blog.*

  Detailed example:


  Some of the symbols:



  Ogilby in use:  


*As a bonus,* I have two other downloads available. The first is the extracted background from one of the plates; it comes in a separate download and features a layered PSD and a transparent PNG. I’ve also included a series of road brushes made for Adobe Illustrator, allowing you to mimic Ogilby’s road styles if you wish. So there’s lots here, and hopefully, someone will find it useful and inspiring.

----------


## Kellerica

You really are going out of your way to produce high-quality resources! This looks like another beautiful set. I can't seem to rep you right now, but my respect is definitely yours nonetheless!  :Smile:

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks, Kell. I'm hoping folks find them useful.
I appreciate the compliment.  :Blush:

----------


## DrWho42

as always, top-notch quality! exquisite linework

----------


## Silky Johnson

I can't say enough how I really appreciate all the effort putting these sets out.  Your coastline tutorial and brush sets are the first things I focused on when I started making maps the past few weeks.  My first map so far-

----------


## KMAlexander

It makes me really happy to know people are loving and using these brushes. It makes my efforts worth it.

Silky, that's a great start! Keep it up.  :Very Happy:

----------


## swiss

Good stuff. I love the castle. I can never get enough castle and stone towers especially.

----------

